# Replacement engine for Odessa



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Afternoon All,

Odessa Duodeck, 1994, 6.5 V8 Chevy Turbo

Bombshell time..............!!!!

Had the "Bus" recovered to a specialist garage a fortnight ago and today's prognosis is bad, really bad. The oil intercooler pipes blew off(How did that happen?) and before I knew what was happening I was slowly coming to rest on what seemed like N Yorks steepest hill.

Never felt or saw a thing. Nothing showed on the gauges at all, no loss of oil pressure or signs of over heating. Not that I would have expected them to be very accurate but I would have hoped that they would have shown such a catastrophic oil loss as that.

I need a new/replacement engine. I had hoped that I would get away with a rebuild but apparently the block has cracked and as a result the engine has seized solid. Very little can be salvaged unfortunately.

So here I am, 7 weeks away from our 6 month Road Trip around Europe in a "Bus" with no engine. Ive already handed my notice in at work so delaying the trip is not really an option.

I would be uneasy putting in an engine of unknown history and would need it to be stripped and checked before install. Has anybody experience in replacing with a different spec engine? e.g. Cummins straight 4 or similar??

So here is where you guys come in. Suggestions in sourcing the replacement and if possible a "Ball Park" cost............

Feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment

Regards

Eddy


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

my very great sympathy. We have a similar tale but unlike you we dont have plans in place and we are having ours rebuilt (about K4 we are told)
6 weeks and still waiting....
its SUCH a horrid feeling
sorry I cant help with your query but wanted to show solidarity!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Perhaps you might get some help here http://www.rvoc.co.uk/.

Mike

PS. You could also ring 01636 644666 and talk to George at Pecks Hill Garage. He runs an RV himself and has a good reputation, he may be able to help/advise


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

find it hard to believe that the engine cannot be repaird, rapid oil loss like that would only result in a siezed crankshaft, it would'nt have had time to overheat or sieze the pistons ??? as for a cracked block that does'nt ring true either, sounds to me the garage are just looking for the easier option of you doing all the running around to find an engine and them just dropping it in. If it was me i'de get another mechanic to have a look at the damage, a crank regrind and new set of shells would be in the 100 's not the 1ooo 's


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

There are a couple of remanufactured engines on ebay for around £2900, but they are America. At least that will give you some idea of cost, and may be worth an ask to see how much to ship.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are several web sites like this: http://remanufactured.com/Motorhome_Engines.htm

You would need to add shipping and duty. The main difficulty might be being absolutely sure you were getting the right engine, Alan.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

These people may be able to help American V8's
Or perhaps these Probuild


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

These people may be able to help American V8's
Or perhaps these Probuild


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Very many thanks for all your replies and suggestions.

I've managed to find somebody who can build me the correct engine (Long engine option-would take approximately 3 weeks.) at a cost of 3.5k and because of the shortage of time to our trip it maybe that I will have to take that option. To have similar shipped in from the states is going to take far too long.

The garage who have dropped engine out did say that they may know where they can get a second hand engine from but i wont know whether that's available until Monday. Assuming it does become available 'm guessing that they would need a further 2 weeks to strip it and make good. All that time is money and I'm of the opinion that it would probably be cheaper and more mind assuring to go for the new option.

I'll keep those interested informed of the progress.

Regards

Eddy


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

You have all my sympathy, it's never happened to me but I can really empathize with you problems.

Keep posting as your solution come clearer.

Frank


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bigfrank3 said:


> You have all my sympathy, it's never happened to me but I can really empathize with you problems.
> 
> Keep posting as your solution come clearer.
> 
> Frank


Please do keep us informed, this thread may be very useful to others in the future.

A major failure is the big worry about buying an RV, Alan.


----------

